# Question :-{ about Punch cards sk155 knitting machine



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought some blank punch cards and I'm really nervous about punching some holes and using a a pattern
Can someone help me?
Which pattern should I start with? 
Do you have links or youtube so I can see how it is done
they say it should be a 12 st pattern and they say to start with Fairisle
Is this true?
Hildy


----------



## plainjane (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the punch card for knitting machines. You need to have the special punch that has a little peg to guide you to the correct place to punch in the square for your design. I just chose a random design that would look good as it continues across the work. Get an idea from a hand knit pattern and experiment. Glad to see people are still using the knitting machines You can test several designs on one card. Just leave several rows of space between designs and restart the card to continue an all-over design or skip to the next set of punched area of another design. It's been a long time since I've done machine knitting. It will only do a two color design (unless you have the intarsia carriage).


----------



## Annie Bunnell (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello, I believe on Studio machines the fist row of patterning on a punch card is row #5. You can google studio knitting machines sk155 and you will find a lot of different sites. Good luck. I miss using my machines. I have brothers. You will need a special punch you can not use a house or office punch. Fair Ilse is the easiest to punch because you just punch the design. I thought that sk155 was a 24 st. punch. I hope that this has helped.


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes, you need the special punch. I am aware of two types, one is a hand punch, the other is a little machine that automatically moves the card stitch by stitch and row by row. One thing to do to make punching easier is to mark the places to punch with a washable marker. Easy to spot possible mistakes before hand. The 155 uses 12 st patterns. I have one. Lots of fun watching the pattern kinit out even if it is seen on the back side! Just be careful if you have the 24 st cards so you punch the correct columns. Grandma


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do have the gadget to punch the holes
It is a 12 st blank card for the knitting machine the SK155
I got 10 blank cards
One lady told me if I make mistake put tape  
Well I'll try to do a pattern and Thanks 
I just needed more feedback from a knitting group before I started
Hildy


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have any questions, I'll be glad to help as much as I can. We machine knitters need to stick together.


----------



## Emily Rose (Feb 2, 2011)

Hildy! I just joined, and here I thought that I would be the only person with a knitting machine! Glad to see that I am not. The Studio 155 knitting machine is a very fine and sturdy machine. Did you get an instruction booklet with it? I think that if you are going to punch some punch cards, that you can start with anything at all. The punch cards that you use, if you do not have a 12 stitch repeat card, can be punched on the 24 stitch punch cards too. Just get a piece of graph paper, so that you can convert all of your designs without losing your mind. The easiest punch cards to punch are the classic Brother [what was called Jones or Empisal machines, in England in the 1970's] - are the Card #1 and the Card #3.

Why? Because these two cards can be knit in about 100 different variations, in different colors, with some needles out of work, or in tuck mode or slip stitch mode or a combined tuck/slip stitch that is called "lace look" [which for the 155 is a good goal, since that machine does not do lace with a lace carriage].

There was this lady named Kit Armitage, who wrote two books about those two cards - called Card #1 and Card #3. They may still be available, and you should try to track them down, because they will bring you through lots of different designs using those two punch cards.

I used to be afraid of punching the punch cards too. Do you know what cured me? Thick tape. Every time I would make a mistake and punch a hole in the wrong space, I would tape it with strong thick tape, and then keep going. I thought for sure that those cards were destroyed, but no, the tape holds up, and I use and re-use the cards all the time. In fact, you can get tape to apply to an area on the card, to block out a whole area to do just stockinette, on purpose. Why? Some of us find that creating a block of stockinette, expecially if you are creating strips for an afghan, can be designed so that if you make the afghan in strips, then you can start the card in different areas so that you have a checkerboard of plain areas. In those plain stockinette areas, you can embroider by hand or machine, or sew [applique] a letter or a picture, depending on the recipient of the blanket. There are virtually no limits as to what you can do with the machine.

The fact that it does not have a lace carriage should not stop you from making lace at all. There are two basic ways to make lace on the Studio 155 - one is to use thinner yarn, and make a design in tuck, at a looser tension than you would normally knit that yarn. This creates an airy fabric, and is very pretty, especially when it is steamed or actually ironed. Yes, I mean it - actually apply the iron to the knitting- this is for garments that you want to drape very nicely, and is also to be used when you do not care if the shawl or skirt or whatever flows and is not a perfect edge to the other edge. If you prefer symmetry, then steaming is for you. ANY iron will do - just make sure it steams, and hover over your work. This acts as a lifter of the fibers, and sets the size.

You can also use a lace chart, and whever the chart indicates that the needle or stitch is to be moved to the left or right, then you would do so manually. Using a chart makes it easier.

So, go ahead, plunge in, and tell us how you make out. I think that the only reason someone said to do fair isle first, is that they probably found it easier to do that, and to build on it.

Oh, by the way, you can also change colors when you tuck or slip, and you would be surprised the effects that come out! AND don't forget to fool around with the tension dial. Some of us create things that "undulate", and are wavey just by changing the tension. You can, for example, make stripes, that is with no card, and just change the color every set amount of rows. Then, you can elect to lift up from a prior row, and hang a bunch of stitches. This creates a pucker. And if you space your puckers, like a checkerboard, for example, and plot out the colors, you can create a unique design that looks like a 3-dimentional design. You should also fool around with the hold button or aspect of the machine, and that will produce lots of texture, and you should also try the short row techniques.

A really great book to ask you library for you to borrow is Susan Guagliumi's book from about 20 years ago on machine knitting textures. She just came out with another one, but start with the one she published a few years ago. You should also go onto her site - because she wrote for the Studio company, and has a lot of Tips and Techniques on her site. I have no connection to her, but she is a great teacher. Also, News and Views which is now owned by Linda Williams, and is published in Maine, [she can be found on Country Knitting of Maine] is a good source for hands on patters, as is The Answer Lady [that is the name of another lady's site] . An excellent site is Knitwords by Maryanne Oger, and she is terrific with textures.
There are lots of great books and pamphlets, etc, and You-Tube is supposed to be terrific for patterns and techniques. I do not have sound on my computer - why? Well my brother's computer had a bad sound card, so I gave him mine. Why would I ever need sound? That was before I realized that I would love to listen to You-Tube. So, till I get a new computer, it is silent computing.  AND, I would not know how to access it to my machine or photos, since I am not terribly mechanical. I am located on Long Island. If you are close, you could join a group that is evolving of people who want to learn to use their machines. If not, then You-tube and books are the way to go. Let us know how you make out. Emily Rose on Long Island.


----------



## Emily Rose (Feb 2, 2011)

Grandma81 ! Great to see that there are more machine knitters on this list! I have been machine knitting since about 1982. I used to drive on a road that passed a machine knitting shop. One day I went in, and the rest, as they say, is history. I have always had a lot of fun with my machines, and I never pull anything out. I have made some truly ugly things, and some truly fabulous things. My biggest fans, my family, have always spurred me on to keep doing what I love. I am sure that Hildy will be knitting awy in no time at all. Where are you located? I am on Long Island. What do you like to knit? I like shawls - they are rectangles, and I can almost never mess that up ! Emily Rose on Long Island


----------



## Emily Rose (Feb 2, 2011)

Machine Knitter and Plainjane: Fabulous! More machine knitters! This is wonderful. I am so glad that Hildy posted about the machine. I have too many machines. Over the years, I have collected and rescued all sorts of machines, and I use the brother 260, mostly, although I have other brands. I never learned to use the passaps I have, and I have used the Studios that I have, and they are ALL great. There are learning curves, of course, but I just have a blast, whichever one I use. I admit that I do have an odd sense of humor, but I just love sitting and making swatches. For the first 3 years, that is all that I did. My brother's friends would inquire about me and my machines in hushed tones, as if I could not hear them. The one big question they would ask is: is she still just knitting small squares? 

Well, I save my small squares, and made them into blankets. My Dad, bless his little heart, just loved them. Some of those blankets were really really ugly, but I made them, so he thought that they were pieces of art. You see, our parents all think that what we do is miraculous. So, I thought that my projects were works of art - a kind of Elizabeth Aimmerman in the rough. I suppose it is that kind of support that gave me the freedom to create. I learned how to step outside of the box, cause I did not know that I should be any other way. 

THAT is the one thing that holds most of us back - ourselves. We fear that we will not succeed, and so we stop ourselves. Well, we should never do that. Who knows what wonderful mistake or adventure will occur just because we jumped in. 

Hope we can all communicate on machine knitting on a regular basis. 

I crochet on my machine knitting, and sometimes I knit on the ribbings.

What do you all do? And, if you are not using your machines, then just bring it out, clean and oil it, and start playing with it. If you get nothing done but swatches, don't worry - you are in good company. AND, you will feel terrific. Emily Rose on Long Island.


----------



## plainjane (Jan 29, 2011)

My first knitting machine was the Toyota. I sold it and got a brother 930, electronic-opened up a whole new world! I then got a Studio standard (can't remember the specifics-punch card, knit leader) and the SK 155. They have been under the bed for way too many years now. I would knit for craft shows and I still have a LOT of cone yarns. I need to get them out. Haven't talked to another machine knitter for years - where have you gals been!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

the punches are almost always available on ebay and the instructions for using them are on youtube...i paid 12 dollars for my punch several years ago...there are also books and cd collections of punchcard designs available on ebay...you just need the picture to go by...


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

HI! ladies Well I've had a 965 I Brothers for years 
It did all the patterns so that was easy I made a lot of blankets bc I lived for 20 years in VT 
when Hubby retired we moved to Colorado


I would love to use the short row technique {for machine knitting}which gives a lessons on youtube but for me it is hard to see I can hear it all right
I love making simple sweaters on my knitting machine I started on a purple one Brown sheep but gotta watch my cats bc they are always stealing my yarn and the cotton fleece is hard to unravel
I did wash a lot of my sweaters in the washing machine and some shrunk I used cold water but it looks like I felted them 
Well I still use them Hope I don't get any bigger or I'll have to give them to my Dil
I did learn how to hand knit first but I was the only Continental Knitter in the class
Kinda hard to learn when you see everyone in the class flicking the yarn over
Thank God for the internet I don't feel alone now there are a lot of people who knit like me
I do have the Susan Guagliumi book and I do Love it
Thanks for the information about the books I'll see where I can buy them 
The Punch card is something new for me something I gotta learn to use 
Hildy in CO


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

Emily What do you mean about the hold button I'm clueless  
Hildy


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I live about as far from you as possible in the Seattle, Wa area. We machine knitters are about as scattered as possible, I think. You are getting a lot of good ideas about patterns and such for the 155, so have fun. Grandma


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I just purchased a SK155 with a ribber and I do love it, but finding different patterns hard to find. I'm unable to convert patterns, I need to follow exactly. Do you ladies have a good source for SIMPLE patterns I can use on my 155? thank you


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

We sure do, check here;
http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php
There is a book the chunky collection at the bottom of the list. These are 12 stitch punch card patterns for your machine though they are listed under the Brother manuals. Actually these are usable with both makes. I hope you find many patterns here that you will enjoy.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi. I've read this post with such enthusiasm as I've just gotten back into machine knitting after decades. I have a question about punch cards because I've never used them before. If you make your own punched design, do you have to fill in the spaces all the way across?
For example, if your cards are 12 spaces across, but you come up with a 10 stitch repeat, will it work?


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

If you use a 10 stitch repeat, you would have to decide what to do with the extra 2 stitches on the repeat.


----------



## vislandgirl54 (Oct 18, 2015)

Macon said:


> If you use a 10 stitch repeat, you would have to decide what to do with the extra 2 stitches on the repeat.


What if they were just left as stockinette stitches? Would that work? :roll: 
I am really interested in vintage knits done in lace. I think bands or strips done in lace pattern (vertically) broken up with plain stockinette stitch in between is a nice look. I was thinking of mid-calf skirts for instance...


----------



## kathryniwhite (Nov 1, 2015)

I hope this wonderful group of machine knitters is still engaged on this site as I learned some wonderful things and thank you Emily Rose for your information on different tensions and the lace knitting on the 155. I actually used a hand knit pattern where it told me how many to cast on, how many inches to knit and the increases, decreases for a baby double knit cardigan on the 155 and it turned out O.K. I say that as it was by no means perfect and I still haven't done the button band, which I'll do by hand, but it's a completed garment. I bought my machine because I'm working and have a frenetic lifestyle so was finding the hand knitting enjoyable but never complete. Somehow the machine has allowed me to really get things done. My main aim now is to learn how to convert the hand knit to machine as the hand knit patterns are great on shaping etc. I have a knit contour to go with the 155, however, someone told me I needed to alter the settings so it tripped on every other row on a chunky. My confusion here is you can knit double knit on the standard gauge and the low setting on chunky machine, so do you still need to trip the rows to double length? All in the learning. Hope you're still active here to engage. I am based in the UK.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

kathryniwhite said:


> I hope this wonderful group of machine knitters is still engaged on this site as I learned some wonderful things and thank you Emily Rose for your information on different tensions and the lace knitting on the 155. I actually used a hand knit pattern where it told me how many to cast on, how many inches to knit and the increases, decreases for a baby double knit cardigan on the 155 and it turned out O.K. I say that as it was by no means perfect and I still haven't done the button band, which I'll do by hand, but it's a completed garment. I bought my machine because I'm working and have a frenetic lifestyle so was finding the hand knitting enjoyable but never complete. Somehow the machine has allowed me to really get things done. My main aim now is to learn how to convert the hand knit to machine as the hand knit patterns are great on shaping etc. I have a knit contour to go with the 155, however, someone told me I needed to alter the settings so it tripped on every other row on a chunky. My confusion here is you can knit double knit on the standard gauge and the low setting on chunky machine, so do you still need to trip the rows to double length? All in the learning. Hope you're still active here to engage. I am based in the UK.


Read this tutorial, it will answer all your questions and it is for Singer equipment.
http://clearwaterknits.com/knit-contour/

.


----------



## GrandmaZo (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks for posting your enquiry Hildy, the replies ladies have been so informative. Think that's why my first machine stayed on top of wardrobe through fear of making mistakes and doing things wrong, now I am older I have learned that it is possible to learn new things and mistakes are learning curves. My mum bless her recently bought me the SK155 but alas it will be a while before I will be able to afford the ribber. I don't mind though because it gives me chance to start learning all the other stuff. I can cast on, decrease, increase, knit rows although my tension swatches need lots more practice. I haven't much room for multiple machines but I do have the SK280 which is no longer on the top of the wardrobe which I could put up in the kitchen. it's so nice to have found a place where there are so many kind helpful people to get me going on this path. Glad to have found you all.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Re:ribber. I rarely use my ribber.
There are so many great finishes/stitches to explore without a ribber.


----------

